# FreeBSD.org bug database moves to Bugzilla



## kpa (May 31, 2014)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 01558.html

Great news but what took them so long  :OOO  GNATS is a prehistoric system as far as bug databases go.


----------



## kpa (Jun 3, 2014)

It was just announced that the moving of the bug database to Bugzilla is indeed happening:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2014-June/001559.html


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2014)

Every time you start to say "them", stop and say "us" instead.  The FreeBSD project is not "them", it's us, all of us.

In this instance, it's because somebody finally got motivated to do a lot of difficult, unpaid volunteer work for which there will be numerous complaints and few compliments, regardless of the necessity.  Like the switch from CVS to Subversion.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 3, 2014)

Good move!


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 3, 2014)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Good move!


I agree that it was totally necessary  

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-June/092800.html


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 3, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Every time you start to say "them", stop and say "us" instead.  The FreeBSD project is not "them", it's us, all of us.


This post makes me miss the Thanks feature on the forums.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I would have preferred Edgewell Trac (BSD license and great tool) to Bugzilla (Mozilla license) - but maybe I can get on with Bugzilla.  I won't pass judgement yet.   Anyway - it's progress over GNATS!


----------



## Oko (Jun 5, 2014)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Good move!


-1

The move makes no sense at all. If the project is using SVN it would be logical to use Trac which has great integration with SVN and offer additional features such as web browsing the repository and a wiki. I lost a similar battle at my work and now I am stuck maintaining SVN and MantisBT  :\


----------

